# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ardhja në Kanada e ndonjë prej anëtarve të familjes

## Tahir_Veliu

Une i kam derguar letrat per te fejuaren time, e kam sponzoruar si anetare te familjes dhe sot mbas 30 diteve qeveria me ka derguar nje leter ne te cilen, e konfirmojn dergimin e letrave. Aty poashtu thojke qe te gjitha gjerat jane ne rregull dhe letrat do te percillen per ne Vjene prej nga do te percjellen per ne Prishtine.

E fejuara ime i ka bere analizat mjeksore dhe te gjitha te tjerat.

Ne qofte se eshte ndokush ketu qe ka bere diqka te njejt sikurse une, i kisha lutur te me sqaroj se edhe sa kohe ua merr mendja qe do ja jepin vizen.

Ju pershendes

----------


## StterollA

Nese eshte nepermjet Organizates Internacjonale te Mergimit (IOM) atehere zakonisht mer 6 muaj qe ajo te mer letren perfundimtare per te udhetuar.

Kerko numbrin e telefonit te IOM-it ne Shkup (sepse mesa e di une ne Pr s'ka nje qender te tille) dhe interesohu sa me shpesh. Beni telefonate te dy, ti dhe e fejuara, se mund t'a shpejtoni procesin.


StterollA

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Faminderit Stterolla

----------


## Ledina

pershendetje Tahir, dhe urime
Te lutem, nqs ke kohe a mund te me shkruash c'fare dokumentash duhen per te sjelle nje te aferm, ketu ne kanada, se nuk e kam idene fare.

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Apo mendon si anetar te familjes?

----------


## Ledina

Po, Tahir, si anetare te familje, pra bashkim familjar

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Ne qofte se deshiron qe te sponzorosh ndonje anetar te familjes qe te vij ne Kanada, atehere ti si sponzoruese duhet te plotesosh Kerkesen per sponzorim, ndersa personin qe e sponzoron, ai/ajo duhet e plotesoj Letrat e Imigracionit. Te gjitha keto i gjene ne adresat e shenuara me poshte. Poashtu personin qe e sponzoron, ai/ajo duhet te plotesoj formularin specifik per regjionin nga vjen, pra ne qofte se eshte nga Shqiperia do ta ploteson ate qe eshte vetem per Shqiperi.

Anetari i familjes suaj ne atdhe, duhet te beje analizat mjekesore, adresen dhe numrine mjekut te autorizuar nga qeveria kanadeze e ke ne adresen e me poshtme.

Adresa e faqes se Imigracionit
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/sponsor/index.html

Aplikacionet per anetaret e familjes:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/applications/fc.html

Informata dhe disa formularë specifik për regjionin e Evropës
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/guides/3901e.pdf

Informatat për mjekun:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/contacts/dmp/albania.html
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/contacts/dmp/kosovo.html

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Poashtu duhet te nxjerr nje leter nga prokuria qe tregon se ai/ajo nuk eshte nen hetime nga shteti.

Te gjitha letrat duhet te plotesohen dhe nenshkruhen, nga ti dhe anetari i familjes (ate qe deshiron ta sponzorizosh) dhe i dergon ne Missisuaga, ONT.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Tahir, mesa e di une, edhe ne Prishtine/Kosove e ke nje qender te tille te IOM ku mund te interesohesh. Kjo me vjen si logjikim se IOM ka qene mbikeqyrese e TMK dhe me bie ndermend qe kur kam qene me 2002 ne Kosove, dikush me permendte nje zyre emigrimi me emer te tille.

Po gjeta ndonje gje mbi ta, e fus ketu.

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Prishtina 
Ruhije Hoxha 
IOM Pristina, Nazim Hikmet 5, Prishtina 
(381 38) 549 059 

AsgjeSikurDielli,
edhe adresen per IOM ne Kosove e pata vendosur aty, ndoshta te ka pshtuar pa e shiquar.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

OK, kliko ne kete adresen qe po ta jap me poshte. Keta duhet te kene dic te tille, dhe edhe nese numrat e telefonit qe jane ne web nuk jane direkt te deges te IOM qe te duhet, ti pyeti ata, e ata te tregojne se jam i sigurte se i dine keto gjera.


http://www.iom.ipko.org/

hajde, sa me shpejte ishalla.

----------


## Ledina

shume, shume faleminderit per informacionin dhe kohen, te dyve dhe ty Tahir, po ashtu dhe Asgjesikur diell.
U uroj fat dhe gjithe te mirat

----------


## jessi89

> _Postuar më parë nga Ledina_ 
> *shume, shume faleminderit per informacionin dhe kohen, te dyve dhe ty Tahir, po ashtu dhe Asgjesikur diell.
> U uroj fat dhe gjithe te mirat*


    O Le dina,nqs jeton ne Canada beji nje telefonate atyre te emigracionit te te dergojne formularet e pare ,e atje eshte e shpjeguar shume mire cdo gje...e keshtu procesi fillon ....
Per mendimin tim ajo me kryesorja eshte qe te kesh te ardhurat vjetore brenda atyre kufive te kerkuar,psh.nqs ju jeni tre vete e doni te merni nje nga Shqiperia ,ju ketu duhet te keni te ardhura reth 55mije ne vit (tabelen per kete e ke ne documantat e emigr.)
E pas kesaj prit motra se mund te zgjasi te pakten nje vit....qe personi te shkeli ne Canada.
..te uroj fat e bashkim te shpejte me pjestaret e tjere te familjes...

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

1. E kane shpejtesuar procesin.
2. Ne qofte se e sponzorizon dike nga familja e ngushte (grua, femijet) te ardhurat nuk merren ne konsiderate.

----------


## Ledina

Faleminderit dhe nje here, dhe pse thone shqiptaret nuk te ndihmojne,Po kjo s'eshte ndihme?
Shume faleminderit, dhe nje here gjithe te mirat

----------


## Ona_ca

Varet se ke do te sponsorizosh. 
Ne kemi 2 vjet qe i kemi dok ne proces per prinderit dhe akoma nuk jane miratuar nga ambasada kanadeze.
Por nese sponsorizon bahkeshortin, brenda 6-8 muaj eshte ne Kanada.
Good Luck


 :i ngrysur:

----------


## Tironsja

1 Pyetje kisha un
Ne ju qe jetoni ne Kanada lindni 1 femije atje cfare nenshtetesie merr femija juaj?

----------


## ATMAN

> 1 Pyetje kisha un
>  ju qe jetoni ne Kanada lindni 1 femije atje cfare nenshtetesie merr femija juaj?


po lindi femija ne canada mer nenshtetesine e alaskes ,alaska eshte nje shtet ngjitur me canadane................ndodhet ne veri   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## jessi89

...jo po mer nenshtetasjne e indianeve te canadase(qe ku ta gjejme se ata nuk paguajne taksa ketu ne canada)...
 Automatikisht mer shtetesine canadeze,nga ku perfiton edhe prindi kur femija mbush 18 vjec.Kjo ndodh si edhe ne Itali ,France  e Gjermani me duket.

----------


## Tironsja

mos keqkuptohemi
Une flas kur prinderit jane te dy shqipetare dhe nuk kane neshtetesi kanadeze.Ketu qendron pyetja femijes cfare i shenohet ne karten e identitetit albanez apo kanadez?

----------

